# Whats a good Carpet plant



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

Im just wondering whats a fast growing carpet plant that will spread through out the whole floor base and does anyone have any for sale? 

I have diy co2 running and good lighting.


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

I've got pygmy chain sword, it grows pretty well in medium strength light. I could sell you some.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

I was wondering the same thing, i want like a low level carpet, so if you find out please let me know, almost like the moss you get in your yard


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

macframalama, have you seen Hemianthus 'Cuba' - Hemianthus callitrichoides. This is the closest I could think of when you mentioned moss in the yard.










Cheers,
Chris


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

I got some weird moss from fantasy aquatics a while back that looks like java moss, but it's more dense so it sinks instead of floats. you could probably stretch it out and make a carpet out of that. I think it was called Indonesian moss? not sure if they still carry it though.



macframalama said:


> I was wondering the same thing, i want like a low level carpet, so if you find out please let me know, almost like the moss you get in your yard


FDJKFDSJLAFDJKSLSD


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

You got any HC for sale?


----------

